# Vitesse réseau ?



## omni (30 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Sur un pc tournant avec win, dans la barre en bas à droite, il est possible d'afficher la vitesse de connexion au réseau (10/100 ou 1000)... Actuellement le réseau de ma boite tourne en 100, mais on va installer de quoi faire tourner le réseau en gigabit m'a -t-on dit... Où puis-je trouver ces données sur mon macboock Pro qui fonctionne avec un léopard complètement à jour ?
Ma carte réseau est-elle en mesure d'accepter le gigabit ?

Merci de vos précisions.


----------



## kisco (30 Janvier 2009)

omni a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Sur un pc tournant avec win, dans la barre en bas à droite, il est possible d'afficher la vitesse de connexion au réseau (10/100 ou 1000)... Actuellement le réseau de ma boite tourne en 100, mais on va installer de quoi faire tourner le réseau en gigabit m'a -t-on dit... Où puis-je trouver ces données sur mon macboock Pro qui fonctionne avec un léopard complètement à jour ?
> Ma carte réseau est-elle en mesure d'accepter le gigabit ?
> ...


Bonjour,

aucun souci, les portables Mac ont du Gigabit depuis bien longtemps maintenant, déjà lorsqu'ils s'appelaient "PowerBook" 

tu peux le voir dans menu Pomme > A propos de ce Mac > plus d'infos

ou sinon avec Mactracker (base de donnée des spécifications de tous les Mac)


----------



## omni (30 Janvier 2009)

Merci pour l'info. je suis donc aller voir : est-ce cela ,
Sous-type Média :	100baseTX

Si oui, pour quoi 100 et pas 1000 ?


----------



## kisco (30 Janvier 2009)

omni a dit:


> Merci pour l'info. je suis donc aller voir : est-ce cela ,
> Sous-type Média :    100baseTX
> 
> Si oui, pour quoi 100 et pas 1000 ?


sûrement car le cable et le réseau sur lequel tu es actuellement connecté est en 100

c'est bien indiqué "Gigabit Ethernet" sur la page Apple des Macbookpro


----------



## zazthemac (30 Janvier 2009)

Salut 

le 100 base TX dans sous type media signiefie que ta carte ethernet est reglée sur du 100Mbps
pour modifier cela : prferences systemes / reseau / tu selectionnes l'ethernet tu cliques sur avancé. 
Dans l'oglet ethernet (au fond à droite) tu peux selectionner le mode de connection : auto ou manuel. Toi tu dois donc etre u manuel avec vitesse : 100 baseT. 
si tu as du giga tu dois le trouver dans  menu deroulant. S oui laisse leopard le cnfigurer et laisse en auto.


----------



## omni (30 Janvier 2009)

OUi !!! c'est ça ! Je suis allé voir le mode de connexion manuel ou auto et je me suis mis manuellement sur 1000 = plus de connexion = normal puisque pour l'instant le réseau n'est pas gigabit...
Merci pour ces précieuses info !


----------



## zazthemac (31 Janvier 2009)

de rien,un ptit coup de boule?


----------



## zazthemac (31 Janvier 2009)

je te conseille de le laisser en auto comme ca il bascule direct sr la norme utilisé (100 ou 100)


----------

